# New release date information for "EF 24-70mm f/2.8L II USM"?



## hscheil (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi,

Does anybody have some updated information regarding the release date? We've been waiting for nearly 6 months since the announcement. It almost appears as if Canon changed their mind and decided to go back to their labs to redesign it.

Thanks!


----------



## charlesa (Jul 29, 2012)

Nothing as yet I'm afraid!


----------



## JEAraman (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm guessing it's still on for Mid-Sept. and by "guessing" I mean that's what my friend at Canon told me they'll be available.


----------



## Razor2012 (Jul 30, 2012)

I've heard the same, mid to late Sept. Oh well, gives me time to save up.


----------



## K-amps (Jul 31, 2012)

I really hope they add IS, make it white and a perfect complement to our 70-200mk.ii's... 

(Fine I will be ok with black, but I want IS for $2300!!)


----------



## jmanley (Aug 14, 2012)

Has anyone seen anything new in the last few weeks? I have my preorder still "pending" at JR.com


----------



## K-amps (Aug 14, 2012)

jmanley said:


> Has anyone seen anything new in the last few weeks? I have my preorder still "pending" at JR.com



A few weeks ago I readon the "internet" that late Sep was a possible ship date... take it for whatever it's worth.


----------

